# Refining two new-at least for me-Endler Color lines



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Every year I find some really odd gene varient Endlers in my summer pools. I've always just sold them off as people seem to like them for all male display tanks. I kept track last year and one type of these, my OddBall Endlers, seemed to sell faster than anything. I decided this fall and winter I would refine these two types of color varients to breed true. 

Now I have two breeding groups, the Quick Silver (aka OddBall) and the extra double red sword each in their own tanks. Both groups have 6 males and four females. Both groups also have three females squared off and ready to explode with fry. I hope by next May to have at least 3-4 generations under my belt so I can produce a pool of each. Take a look at the photos below and tell me if you like the fish-I am not a good with photos so please discount the poor quality.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

the first pic looks really cool!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

We are just about at our first drop on both genotypes


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea I like the first pic. I don't know much about endlers how big do they get? What other variety do u have and will you be selling any soon?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Endlers are a bit smaller than guppy's.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

big b said:


> Endlers are a bit smaller than guppy's.


Not always...


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

They look great, henningc...

The first pic shows black bar endlers with extended swords. Definitely no N-class but for sure well shaped and clear pattern. So, great job!
The second pic will occur when you're don't select males out of chili endlers. A strain as such has the magenta gene and the störzbach gene in them, which results in similar males as shown in your second pic. It's quite dominant and for sure you can result this in a true breeding factor.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The Double Red Swords just droped about 35 fry and two more females are ready to go any time. The OddBalls have three females that look like they are ready to explode with fry.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

henningc said:


> The Double Red Swords just droped about 35 fry and two more females are ready to go any time. The OddBalls have three females that look like they are ready to explode with fry.


Congrats! You'll need some extra tanks... :wink2:


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, got the tanks and room. On the other genotype, sounds like you have been down that road? My females are all from fry raised with the odd colored males, so I suspect some will be fertale and breed true. We will see, any guidance will be appreciated..


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Sure, if you need any advice about them.. just ask...


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Update: The Extra Long Double Red Sword Endlers just dropped another load of fry. The previous drop is just starting to sex out so I should know soon if I have this genotype is isolated or if there is still more work ahead. I'm thinking there is more work to come. I'm also pondering adding a tank of the males with a few spare Blond Endler females.


----------

